# What types of duct tape are these?



## zem (Jan 8, 2015)

I had those for years, the brown one, I bought it just because I thought it was good, but it's tacky, and thick, has like ribbons in it, it looks like it was made for a specific usage.
The second yellow one, is also of the same age, around 10 years ago, I was trying a DIY pest strip, so I bought it, it is PVC tape, the guy said it was used in plumbing jobs, but I don't know what for really.
Anyone has an idea about this? thanks 

View attachment 20150108_213808[1].jpg


View attachment 20150109_005819[1].jpg


----------



## MR1 (Jan 8, 2015)

The yellow one says special pvc tape , so it probably is for some kind of plumbing use , don't know about the other one.


----------



## zem (Jan 8, 2015)

yeah i was told that they are for plumbing use, but what for exactly is what i want to know. the brown one, i have no clue whatsoever what it is or even where i bought it from lol nowadays, i think 10x before buying a thing, because all these years when i was a reckless shopper, i had piled stuff that i never really needed, and i am still making use of everything that i have. I have everything categorized and sectioned on shelves, for plumbing, cleaning, electrical cables and lights, hardware tools hung on walls, and i have this wide shelf where i put everything non-categorized, or temporary use stuff, but these 2 duct tapes are still sitting there LOL


----------



## MR1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I am thinking more of a marking tape, can't think of any plumbing uses


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 8, 2015)

Yellow is used to label natural gas in Ontario Canada . The burgundy is used to tape your leather in your 86 Buick lol. The first one is true. Do not use it on duct work it will fall off Stank


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2015)

LOL--plumbers do not use duct tape like that for anything.  I cannot imagine what possible use it has in plumbing.  There are NO PVC fittings that can be duct taped together.  About the only thing I can see that it would be would be to wrap PVC pipe where it was going to penetrate the foundation of a building or something similar.

As a side note, duct tape does not last forever.  The sticky gets either so it does not come apart or it does not stick.  The tape will start to come off in strips and not peel off cleanly.  Sticky fly strips are quite inexpensive and would probably work far better than duct tape.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes THG it is code in Ontario to double wrap gas pipe going threw a wall. That's a good use I forgot. Duct tape has it's uses in HVAC


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--plumbers do not use duct tape like that for anything.  I cannot imagine what possible use it has in plumbing.  There are NO PVC fittings that can be duct taped together.  About the only thing I can see that it would be would be to wrap PVC pipe where it was going to penetrate the foundation of a building or something similar.
> 
> As a side note, duct tape does not last forever.  The sticky gets either so it does not come apart or it does not stick.  The tape will start to come off in strips and not peel off cleanly.  Sticky fly strips are quite inexpensive and would probably work far better than duct tape.



yeah normally no duct tape would last a month with me, but these i never had real use for them, the DIY pest strips was a trial that i did long time ago, and it turned out, that nothing has the efficacy of attracting insects like simple mouse trap glue on matt white paint. i had the glue drip from the DIY strap and ran in lines on the wall, these lines became black from the gnats whereas the yellow strips would never attract so much insects, so IMO even that DIY trial was somehow useful


----------



## yarddog (Jan 9, 2015)

The yellow is vinyl electrical tape. At least I think is


----------



## zem (Jan 12, 2015)

i made very good use of the brown tape, i covered the mobile hinges of the flowering chamber's door and pinned it down to the frame and door. the yellow tape is very tough duct tape, high quality, i really have very little use for it, in most applications, i don't want it that tough, and it is not opaque so i could not use it to light proof any leaking corners, it's still very good after all this time, but i guess that it might dry on my shelf before i can finish it


----------

